# Desktop Will Not Power On



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have an emachines that suddenly one day would not power up. I assumed it was the powersupply because the pc is a few years old. So I put in a new power supply but it still will not power up. There is a power switch on the power supply and I notice that when I flick it on, I hear the PC click and the power light flickers and then thats it. Any ideas????? Please help.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

When you push the power button does anything happen?
It almost sounds as if the new psu is dead or the case switch is messed up.
I have seen a bunch of these emachines do this and sometimes its the motherboard


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I dont believe its the psu because is a new psu and previously had it installed in another desktop and it powered it up just fine. When I push the power button on the emachine, nothing happens. When I hit the power switch on the psu itself to on, I hear a click and I see the power light flicker. Then when I go to push the button to turn it on, nothing.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like a short, so you may have to build it on the bench (see signature link). Usually, that only happens when you first build it, but if it is not (you have tried it on another unit) the power supply, then the options diminish quickly. I would bench build it and see if that gets it going.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I need to give this pc back this weekend to my cousin as I've had it for a few months now because its a long ways to her area and only go there every now and then. I really don't have time to bench build it with other things I have going on. Do you have a wild guess of what it could be so I can just directly check those things?? I'm kind of thinking a faulty switch myself. 

She told me it was working perfect one night, and when she went to turn it on the next day, it would no longer turn on. I do remember her telling me something like it was really loud that night or she smelt something burning. I'm gonna have to double check with her on that.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Burn smell *= power supply or motherboard are fried most of the time.

*If shorting *= somewhere between the side of the case (since it did work before, most likely not the motherboard posts) and the motherboard.

*Test Switch *= Trace the two wires from the switch to the front panel header on the motherboard. Take off those two wires and use a screwdriver or paperclip to touch those two pins (don't hold it on there, just short across for a second). If the switch is bad, it will turn on when the computer is powered on. You must turn the computer on first before you ground across them. If it does not start, then you have to look elsewhere for the problem.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay she just got back to me. She told me that there was a beeping kind of noise and the beeping noise continued even after she shutdown the pc. Any ideas? Then the very next day it would no longer turn on.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I thought we had a clue with the beeping noise (memory, or we could at least check the beep codes), but when you said it stays on even after you turn the computer off, I have no idea. Never heard of that one. I will keep looking, but don't have an answer if it does that.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

well I'll check the memory when I get home. Lets just assume that the beeping was while it was on or perhaps she had it on standby? Its possible she could have misinformed me or can't remember exactly.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you traced the wires from the case switch as Tumble suggested?
Do so and try the screw driver trick Tumble told you about.

Report back what happens


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not exactly understanding how to do the test switch. How do I turn the computer on to do the test when it won't turn on in the first place?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Turn the computer on, then touch those two pins. If it starts, then the switch is bad. Please feel free to write back if you don't understand.


----------

